# Couple more Spotties



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Headed out on Saturday - gentlemans hours.

This meant that instead of the usual 5 am get up and go. I grabbed a Coffee and a Toastie for Brekky. Mistake....

Met up with Tom at the carpark around 8:15 am - the plan was to be behind the breakers set up at 8:45 am.

Despite some decent waves rolling in , and the sand monster working hard, Tom and I got out ok. I got some air hitting the last wave which was fun. 8:45 am, and everything was going to plan.

Except the water - the water was very dirty. Nevertheless we headed out wide and within 20 minutes I had a Spotty in the hatch. Had a very strange run that had me thinking it was something else. We thought it may have been a bit of a lone wolf so we carried on , but after covering some distance and the water still looking terrible we turned around and headed back to the spot I picked up the Mackerel.

It was not long after we turned around that I got a Double hook up. Feeling sorry for Tom who was apparently the Bridesmaid today, I gave him a rod and we faught the fish together, only to find that they were Mac Tuna. Bugger!!!

Oh well ... carried on back to the spot where I had hooked up. Was in the vacinity when I got my next hit. Great run and a decent fight. Got him yakside and seconds from being gaffed the bastard bit through the wire and was gone. :shock:

Tom looking very concerned at this stage..... so we carried on trolling the area. Then Bang!!! Double up again.

Picked up one of the rods, and then nothing. Hooks must not have sunk. So went for the other and landed my second Spotty.

By this time I was running low on bait and rigs so we decided to call it quits for the day.

Whilst packing up - the rolling swell, smell of fish and full stomach allowed me to give one last gift to the ocean before we headed in.

Lovely ride on a single wave all the way back - Gave Tom a Smile while he was remounting :twisted:


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Denny...nice fish bru.

Hey those pulsator a are so good you can catch anything in water! You even hooked a charro in the shower! :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Sounds like the young pup was running a few rings around the old dog.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Lawn bowls for the old bugger I think.


I might meet him in an interclub play-off. We could talk about the times when we were young. :lol:


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

rayl said:


> Good work on the catch.
> The new paddle is spot on, ha ha


Glad you like it Ray ;-)



salticrak said:


> Lawn bowls for the old bugger I think.


I hear the team is getting a new uniform...


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

ROFLMAO..........No wonder salti is still single he has his own breastitties to play with!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice DT but shouldnt you burley before you catch, not after?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

paulo said:


> Very nice DT but shouldnt you burley before you catch, not after?


It is counter productive isnt it :lol:

Almost got away without too...

I was packing the rods in, and had the lid closed ready to go, then I saw a bust up and tried to get the spinning rod out. By the time I got the rod out the fish were swimming around me.... Mac Tuna so proceeded to put it back in .... thats when I started feeling sick.

I tried paddling as fast as I could and swallowing the saliva build up in my mouth ( this usually works) , but it was too late.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Dennis said... "Lovely ride on a single wave all the way back - Gave Tom a Smile while he was remounting :twisted:"

What a sneaky way to put your old man down... Go on... tell every-body... no respect for your elders! 

Tom... I hope you can find just as sneaky a way to put the young bugger in his place! and tell everybody on the forum! 8)

Jimbo


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Yup no stopping the exorcist express once awakened. :twisted: Its the look down and the smell of bait that gets me. The fish made up for it.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

paulo said:


> Its the look down and the smell of bait that gets me.


Glad to know I am not the only one - although it has been a while since I felt sick out at sea.

I blame the stupity of getting a Latte before the session rather than after...


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well done Dennis and Tom, I also felt a bit queazy out there, but luckily i got away with it. Having to stop and constantly re-rig another pillie did the damage 4 me.
Those Profisha's are very proficient at being able to take on the breaking waves and power over them, i rate them way above my sluggish plastic.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

cool,managed a feed of spottie to on sunday in some very green water...still rather be on water than land


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Beekeeper said:


> Dennis said... "Lovely ride on a single wave all the way back - Gave Tom a Smile while he was remounting :twisted:"
> 
> What a sneaky way to put your old man down... Go on... tell every-body... no respect for your elders!
> 
> ...


Dont you worry Jimbo I am certain Tom will have plenty of opportunity to get his revenge 



couta1 said:


> cool,managed a feed of spottie to on sunday in some very green water...still rather be on water than land


Excellent well done - I drove past and was wondering how you went. Hopefully the water clears soon.


----------

